# 555 como monoestable redisparable



## Lloyder (Dic 4, 2008)

Tengo que hacer un montaje de un 555 monoestable (1min). pero tiene que ser redisparable, es decir, en cualquier momento yo le doy a un pulsador y empieza a temporizar de nuevo sin tener que volver a dar ese pulso de bajada para encenderlo. Investigando por la web he encontrado una solución pero no la entiendo. Me gustaría saber que opinan. Se trata de cortocircuitar el condensador del monoestable.

Si cortocircuita un instante (el del pulsador) este condensador, el temporizador empieza a temporizar de nuevo?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## ilumitron (Dic 5, 2008)

hola Lloyder, en modo monoestable conecta el pin 4 de reset del 555 al pin 2 de disparo del mismo cicuito con esto conseguiras que el 555 no termine de temporisar hasta que dejes de redispararlo, porque de esta modo se estara reseteando el cicuito.


----------



## ilumitron (Dic 5, 2008)

no hay que poner en corto el condensador.


----------



## Lloyder (Dic 8, 2008)

ya lo he probado en la protoboard y sí, realmente así es como se puede llegar "redisparar" de forma manual un 555. por ejemplo: empieza a temporizar, luego antes de que termine le doy a este interruptor que cortocircuita el cond. y vulve a empezar a temporizar. Le puedo estar dando hasta cuando yo quiera, que volverá a temporizar.
Ahora tengo una duda más. Resulta que el circuito que yo tengo son dos 555 uno detrás del otro. El primero enciende el segundo cuando este termina. I yo necesito cortocircuitar los dos condensadores al mismo tiempo reduciendo el número de pulsadores a 1 solo llamado reset. 
Cómo lo puedo hacer, tengo que comprarme un pulsador especial? Alguien se le acude alguna idea?
muchas gracias.


----------



## ilumitron (Dic 8, 2008)

perdona que insista, tan solo pon el pin 4 del 555 en el pin 2 del mismo, no necesitas poner en corto el condensador, con el mismo pulsador puedes resetear los 2 555 .


----------



## Lloyder (Dic 9, 2008)

bien, gran razón, mucho más fácil, es verdad. gracias!


----------



## emaliu (Oct 5, 2009)

Estoy haciendo una practica detector de botellas de color verde a lo que cuente 6 botellas verde debe encender un led por un ratico apagarlo y volverlo a prender por otro ratico. tengo que hacerlo con un 555 monoestable redisparable alguien me puede ayudar que es dificil encontrar información en internet acerca del 555 monoestable redisparable


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola emaliu:

Adjunto el dibujo del circuito requerido "monoestable redisparable".

Creo que tan solo con eso no se podrá llevar a cabo tu objetivo. A menos que ya tengas un contador para las 6 botellas verdes. Y un sensor de color etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## shura666 (Sep 23, 2011)

tengo esa misma conexión hecha pero tengo un problema como tengo el 555 re disparable el empieza a temporizar después de haber soltado el botón, pero si por ejemplo tengo  a la entrada del 555 tengo un opto coplador 4N25 como hago para asegurar ese pulso a la entrada?
si me hago entender, el opto manda una senal al 555 pero esa senal es  1 logico o 0 logico como hago para commutarlo?


----------



## agcopa (Feb 20, 2012)

Queria consultar lo siguiente: Tengo un timer 555 en monoestable, entiendo que si coloco con un pulsador a tierra la pata 2, el timer mantiene su salida en un pulso por un tiempo definido por las resistencias y condensadores que en el se configuren. Mi pregunta es como sustituir ese pulsador con un circuito tipo "ONE SHOT" ya que en el circuito que estoy montando, un comparador que tengo con un LM741, debe generar ese pulso para la entrada 2 del timer 555 de manera automatica. El problema es que la salida del comprarador se queda fija en 0volt y mientras esta en 0V el timer queda fija en su salida de la pata 3 activa. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 20, 2012)

agcopa dijo:
			
		

> Queria consultar lo siguiente: Tengo un timer 555 en monoestable, entiendo que si coloco con un pulsador a tierra la pata 2, el timer mantiene su salida en un pulso por un tiempo definido por las resistencias y condensadores que en el se configuren. Mi pregunta es como sustituir ese pulsador con un circuito tipo "ONE SHOT" ya que en el circuito que estoy montando, un comparador que tengo con un LM741, debe generar ese pulso para la entrada 2 del timer 555 de manera automatica. El problema es que la salida del comprarador se queda fija en 0volt y mientras esta en 0V el timer queda fija en su salida de la pata 3 activa. Gracias


Saludos.
Mira este enlace. Tiene un esquema que diseñe hace bastante tiempo.
Precisamente para resolver ese tipo de inconveniente con el IC 555
Ese mismo sistema lo usaba para disparar compuertas schmitt trigger
en configuración de timers en cascada.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2012)

ilumitron dijo:
			
		

> perdona que insista, tan solo pon el pin 4 del 555 en el pin 2 del mismo, no necesitas poner en corto el condensador, con el mismo pulsador puedes resetear los 2 555 .


 
es lo mismo, o que crrees que haces ??
al resetear se activa el T. de descarga.


----------



## JavierP (Jun 22, 2012)

Perdón ilumitron, pero si conectás la pata 2 con la 4, lográs resetear al 555 con cada disparo y pierde su función como monoestable redisparable (MR). La idea del MR es que perdure su salida en alto con el ULTIMO pulso recibido en pata 2 y no con el primero (como ocurre en un monoestable no redisparable en que si hay pulsos mientras la salida esté en alto, no son tenidos en cuenta). Para hacer un MR, como bien dijeron, hay que descargar el capacitor de pata 6-7 con cada pulso (en bajo) de entrada. Para ello hay que invertir la señal de trigger (de forma que el disparo sea por alto en vez de bajo) y, a través de una R, entrar a la base de un NPN (BC549) cuyo emisor esté a masa y su colector a los pines 6-7. El valor de R puede ser entre 1k y 10k. Para invertir tendrías que ver si tenés algún inversor TTL/CMOS "de más" en tu diseño o hacerlo de forma transistorizada (un NPN más)


----------

